# No Sound! (Onboard Realtek AC'97 HD 5.1)



## michaeljay (Jul 19, 2009)

I've spent two days straight trying to resolve this problem.
At first it was just a yellow ! and ? Multimedia Audio Controller and PCI Memory Device error,
but after trying driver after driver i've finally got them to go away.

I have an EVGA NF-CK804 motherboard with onboard 5.1 Realtek AC'97 HD audio.

i originally tried to install the 2.28 HD audio driver for it (which didn't, but should, work), so i tried the normal Realtek AC'97 Audio driver and it finally worked.

but still, no sound. there seems to be no hardware conflicts or anything. I don't know what it is. :4-dontkno

I've made sure that onboard sound is enabled in bios.
I've installed the windows RB888111 update.
I've tried almost every possible solution to this problem, which led me to making an account on this site and posting a thread.

It seems like i have the neccessary drivers installed, and there's nothing wrong with my speakers. But there is absolutely no sound. :upset:

Help?

here's my Belarc info. sorry for the sloppiness. :sad:




Operating System System Model 
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600)
Install Language: English (United States)
System Locale: English (United States) Enclosure Type: Desktop 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
2.40 gigahertz AMD Dual Core Opteron
256 kilobyte primary memory cache
2048 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (2 total)
Not hyper-threaded Board: NF-CK804 
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG 09/30/2005 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
500.10 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
472.44 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

AOPEN DVD1648/AAP [CD-ROM drive]
SONY CD-RW CRX230ED [CD-ROM drive]
SZKFSH 63WPQBW5A3S SCSI CdRom Device [CD-ROM drive]

WDC WD5000AADS-00L4B1 [Hard drive] (500.11 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WCAUH1347412, rev 05.04C05, SMART Status: Healthy 2048 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory

Slot 'A0' has 128 MB
Slot 'A1' has 128 MB
Slot 'A2' is Empty
Slot 'A3' is Empty 
Local Drive Volumes 

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 500.10 GB 472.44 GB free 

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers 
local user accounts last logon 
Erebus I 7/19/2009 2:14:38 AM (admin) 
local system accounts 
Administrator never (admin) 
Guest never 
HelpAssistant never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never 


Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account None detected 
Controllers Display 
Standard floppy disk controller
NVIDIA nForce4 Serial ATA Controller (2x)
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller]
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT [Display adapter]
Xerox XG-71D [Monitor] (17.1"vis, s/n FJHZ48253406U, September 2004) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
ANDIV45V IDE Controller
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller Realtek AC'97 Audio 
Virus Protection [Back to Top] new Group Policies 
No details available None discovered 
Communications Other Devices 

Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter 
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.1.105 / 24 
Gateway: 192.168.1.1 
Dhcp Server: 192.168.1.1 
Physical Address: 00:1C:10:E4:50:07 
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller #2 

Networking Dns Servers: 68.105.28.12
68.105.29.12
68.105.28.11 
USB Human Interface Device
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
HID-compliant mouse
NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator
USB Root Hub (2x)


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

Could you expand the "Sound, Video, and Game controllers" in the Device Manager and the take a screen shot? Also could you expand the "Display Adapters" and take a screen shot.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

with HD sound you need to install the ms UAA driver before installing the sound drivers


----------



## michaeljay (Jul 19, 2009)

i've already installed the UAA.
I think it's really an unresolveable problem with my motherboard.
I'm just going to go ahead and order a cheap 5.1 channel sound card off of newegg.com.

i've spent hours trying to figure out what's wrong. it's not worth it! :upset:


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

Buying a dedicated sound card is a good choice in general but if the problem ends up being a conflict with other hardware based on sound output switching sound cards will not help. When you get your new card and install it please post an update on your issue.

I recommend cards from Creative Labs due to high quality and unique features not available elsewhere.


----------



## stimey4477 (Oct 12, 2009)

I had to uninstall drivers the nvidia drivers to before the ION release and used this patch.
3d vision hotfix dlp vista 64 bit. I couldn't update to the latest drivers because something in the ION release wouldn't allow it to work. It bypassed the digital audio and converted it back to analog. works great for me now. Hope this helps.


----------

